# Gouldian Finch, where to buy?



## Spuddy

Hey guys ...and gals, Im after a few Gouldian Finch's but can I as heck find any, they are literally like rocking horse crap. They're a present for my Grandad for Fathers day, he keeps and breeds various parrots, finch's and other assortments. 

He's always loved the Gouldian's but never found any for sale and think hes given up now, so I thought Id have a try for him and get him some for fathers day as a surprise, which is just around the corner. 

Anybody know any other breeders, or reputable shops which may have some!? 

Any help is greatly appreciated, 

Spuddy!


----------



## x becca x

Spuddy said:


> Hey guys ...and gals, Im after a few Gouldian Finch's but can I as heck find any, they are literally like rocking horse crap. They're a present for my Grandad for Fathers day, he keeps and breeds various parrots, finch's and other assortments.
> 
> He's always loved the Gouldian's but never found any for sale and think hes given up now, so I thought Id have a try for him and get him some for fathers day as a surprise, which is just around the corner.
> 
> Anybody know any other breeders, or reputable shops which may have some!?
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated,
> 
> Spuddy!


Hi i'm pretty sure that my grandad (in law) has just bought some of these, i'll give him a ring after tea and ask for you, he was showing me his new birds a few days ago and i think thats what he'd said they were called. I know he buys his birds from someone in Devon and has them couriered to Hull.


----------



## x becca x

He got his pair from Palmers in London, the website is palmersmailorder.com.

Hth Becca


----------



## Spuddy

x becca x said:


> Hi i'm pretty sure that my grandad (in law) has just bought some of these, i'll give him a ring after tea and ask for you, he was showing me his new birds a few days ago and i think thats what he'd said they were called. I know he buys his birds from someone in Devon and has them couriered to Hull.





x becca x said:


> He got his pair from Palmers in London, the website is palmersmailorder.com.
> 
> Hth Becca


 
Thank you very much! .. You're a star! :no1:


I'll get some ordered! 


Spuddy.


----------



## gnipper

Pet Shop | Clipsley Pets & Aquatics


----------



## Mujician

Hunters birds and pets. Always have a massive selection of birds. From zebra finches to hawk headed parrots. It's near Loughborough.


----------



## x becca x

Spuddy said:


> Thank you very much! .. You're a star! :no1:
> 
> 
> I'll get some ordered!
> 
> 
> Spuddy.


It's a pleasure, hope you manage to get some


----------



## bosshogg

see your in Hull try Smiths in thorngumbald and Woodie at the Bird center in Preston they both have had Gouldian Finches in and if they haven't got them at the mo Im sure they will know someone who has 


I used to have them gorgeous birds, don't do well in the bitter cold found they did better in a insulated shed


----------



## Spuddy

gnipper said:


> Pet Shop | Clipsley Pets & Aquatics





Mujician said:


> Hunters birds and pets. Always have a massive selection of birds. From zebra finches to hawk headed parrots. It's near Loughborough.





x becca x said:


> It's a pleasure, hope you manage to get some


Thanks guys, I'll check em out! : victory:




bosshogg said:


> see your in Hull try Smiths in thorngumbald and Woodie at the Bird center in Preston they both have had Gouldian Finches in and if they haven't got them at the mo Im sure they will know someone who has
> 
> 
> I used to have them gorgeous birds, don't do well in the bitter cold found they did better in a insulated shed


 

Thanking you sir/madam! ... I know of Smith's, although never thought of looking there, my grandad used to sell him quite abit of his stock a few years back. I'll have to google map the one in Preston.


The Gouldians will be in an insulated shed in a winter with all the other birds, what are they like in an aviary with other birds, Zebra finches I presume my Grandad would keep them with?

Any idea how much the Gouldians was? 

Cheers, 
Spuddy.


----------



## bosshogg

preston one is just around the corner from Pets r wright its literally the next turning up from there neat marsh road its called 

I cant remember what price they were to be honest as I only had a quick look!


----------



## Reptilover

If you can make it into South Yorkshire, we have at least a few of these in at anyone time, i know we have a fair few at the moment. Drop me a PM. : victory:


----------



## adamntitch

i cant get that palmersmailorder site to work anyone else have a problem

edit got it now


----------

